# Only 3 Fry???



## Tropical Lee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

On Monday night I noticed 3 fry in my tank (FINALLY)!!! I have put them in a breeding tank to watch them grow and keep them safe.

There hasn't been anymore fry in the tank since then. The Mum still has a big gravid spot and she is still very large. 

When can I expect to see more fry??

Cheers

Tropical Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Some of the fry were probably eaten if left in the tank with the mother. You should see more fry anytime, if the gravid spot is still visible. Make sure the mother's still eating and not stressed.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Also how big are the fry?
Some fish make a few big fry, others make many small ones.
I have had fry delivered over several days by one of my platys. The other has them all at once.


----------

